# 10 steps to growing your business and profits



## brucecampbell (Apr 29, 2017)

Of all the time management “stuff” out there, I've found a few simple techniques that consistently work well, if implemented properly.

Here are 10 steps that, if followed, will ensure time-management works for you:

1. Kick the Habit: 
2. Effective Planning:
3. Plan Each Day in Advance:
4. Develop your Daily Plan by Ranking Tasks
5. Block Scheduling
6. Mark Your Calendar with these Blocks of Time
7. Determine what time in the day you will set aside for each task
8. Prioritise & Focus to reach Completion
9. Minimise Distractions
And more.


----------

